# 2008 Cannondale 1FG 29er



## seanbc (Aug 6, 2004)

So I got this bike about a week ago and posted on the 29er forum but figure I should get it up over here as well. It is a '08 1FG that the generous guys at Cannondale allowed me to get my hands on it early, thanks again James. 
The bike is based off of the F29 chasis with an EBB, I built it with the Speed Carbon lefty, Stans wheels w/ Hope Hubs, Avid Ultimate 160/140, Salsa 11 degree Pro Moto carbon bar, 180mm XTR cranks, Thomson setback post, SLR saddle, King Cages, lots of Ti and alloy bolts. The bike sits at a hair under 21# and feels lighter when you ride it.
I have put just over 8 hours on the bike and it is stellar! The fork is amazing, stiff and accurate, and super plush especially since I have been rigid for nearly 2 years. The bike is very agile and plenty nimble way more so than my Rig with Bontrager Carbon Swithcblade. After an hour or so of acclimating, I was riding super technical stuff to ripping fast decents with more confidence. The fork is a major part of that for sure but this bike is just super stable and balanced. The bike fits me great, just like my old 26" 1FG but with the wonder of BIG wheels. I am very excited to have this bike and to get some races under my belt on and some epic rides. I am racing this weekend and will report back then with some more feedback and photos of it in a more dirtied state.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Apr 23, 2006)

Any idea when they are going to release to the public and how much it will cost? This might take the place of the Raleigh XXIX that I was planning on picking up later this summer. Awesome bike man.


----------



## txcowboy (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice and clean looking until the fork choice. I've never been a fan of that type of fork ... what's the advantage?


----------



## seanbc (Aug 6, 2004)

I am not completely sure when thay will be available but probably mid summer but that is a guess. As for the price I do know the 26" 1FG is around 1400 with a headshok and the lefty cost more than that fork, so once again not sure. The bike may be bit pricy but well worth it.
In regards to the fork being the wrong choice you are really off base as are most people who bash this fork. The fork is super stiff and very accurate steering, kicks the crap out of all other forks in weight class and most far out of it , about the lightest thing going (2.74#)! I am sure someone will tell me if I am wrong but the lightest 29er fork available. Plenty adjustable and has a lockout. The hub is really light allowing for a really light fork, wheel stem combo. They even offer a stem/ steerer combo that is only 150 grams, I think the stem I currently have on the bike is that much. You can change your tire or tube while the wheel is on the bike. Oh did I say it is stiff, I am around 190# and the thing is a rock, really the only other fork I would ride than a rigid fork or 5# Fox and I do not think I am going back to those annymore. So that is why that for works for me but still probably not good enough for you.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

That's looks cutting edge. At 21# it must fly. I would set it up geared though, don't have the legs to push big gears uphill.
Fox does make some good sub 4# forks. But 2.74 that's ultralight.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet.

Nice and light too.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, that looks so cool!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Are you racing expert or open?


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

My only concern with that fork is that it won't go in most fork mount racks (like yakima steel heads, etc). Please correct me if i'm wrong! The bike looks sweet!

I miss my old F2000 hardtail!


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

txcowboy said:


> Nice and clean looking until the fork choice. I've never been a fan of that type of fork ... what's the advantage?


It's the lightest, stiffest, and arguably the best XC fork on the planet.

Downfalls are putting the damn things in a rack, as someone mentioned.


----------



## seanbc (Aug 6, 2004)

I aggree the rack thing is a pain in the ass but a small price for that fork. 

I currently race the expert/open class in the Root 66 series and some NY NJ races with a killer group of guys. I hope to dabble in a the pro/ semi pro field a little later in the season but who knows. I have so much fun racing in the open field with the crew of guys it would be hard to leave.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

So I'm not really clear. Is Cannondale going to offer a production single-speed 29er? And will it be available this summer? If so it will certainly be my next purchase.


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

txcowboy said:


> Nice and clean looking until the fork choice. I've never been a fan of that type of fork ... what's the advantage?


Alex, I'll try "People Who Have Never Ridden a Lefty" for $800.........


----------



## seanbc (Aug 6, 2004)

yes they are going to have one with a different spec available I think mid to late summer. It is worth the wait. By far the best 29er, strike that , mountain bike I have owned.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

reklar said:


> My only concern with that fork is that it won't go in most fork mount racks (like yakima steel heads, etc). Please correct me if i'm wrong! The bike looks sweet!


You're right, you need to go for one of those racks that don't require you to take the front wheel off... or get the Fork Up:

















http://www.hurricanecomponents.com/product.php?id=4


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

seanbc said:


> I am not completely sure when thay will be available but probably mid summer but that is a guess. As for the price I do know the 26" 1FG is around 1400 with a headshok and the lefty cost more than that fork, so once again not sure. The bike may be bit pricy but well worth it.
> In regards to the fork being the wrong choice you are really off base as are most people who bash this fork. The fork is super stiff and very accurate steering, kicks the crap out of all other forks in weight class and most far out of it , about the lightest thing going (2.74#)! I am sure someone will tell me if I am wrong but the lightest 29er fork available. Plenty adjustable and has a lockout. The hub is really light allowing for a really light fork, wheel stem combo. They even offer a stem/ steerer combo that is only 150 grams, I think the stem I currently have on the bike is that much. You can change your tire or tube while the wheel is on the bike. Oh did I say it is stiff, I am around 190# and the thing is a rock, really the only other fork I would ride than a rigid fork or 5# Fox and I do not think I am going back to those annymore. So that is why that for works for me but still probably not good enough for you.


 You forgot to add how it deflects sideways on anything but smooth trails...at least for heavier riders. Two of us here have ridden them and they don't work for us. I never rode anything that steered so BAD! Common sense tells you the wheel will twist due to the fact it doesn't have support on the one side. All the load is on the hub and the hub bearings. Maybe we will see Cannondale do the one side swingarm thing also.....

I can see the whoop it up because, OH it only has one fork leg, but com'on the System Integration thing is Schwinn like bogus. You have to replace the whole steerer tube to change the stem on them. I have also seen many stripped wheel/hub interface areas. Real hassle to mount up on a car rack too. With a heavier rider the bearings wear fast and the fork will start to clunk. Just makes since, because all the load is on one leg. Funny no other suspension fork maker builds forks like the Lefty? Wonder why?

Hey what do I know?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

How much credence should we give to a self-described clydesdale's gripes about a ultra light XC fork being too flexy? :skep:


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> How much credence should we give to a self-described clydesdale's gripes about a ultra light XC fork being too flexy? :skep:


Ya.. none I would guess:thumbsup:

The Roof Rack and the System Integration are real Clydesdale concerns...Funny I still weigh he same and "OTHER" XC forks work for me and others here at the shop .

I didn't hear the response about the bogus System Integration stem thing? Just how much does it cost to replace the stem on one of those?...........Not to mention the roof rack and computer mount special adapters.............BOGUS!


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Awesome, man. Say, which sub 3# XC fork gets your Clydesdale no-flex seal of approval?

As far as the price goes, you tell me, shop guy. How much does an SI stem/steerer cost to replace? How does that compare to a traditional stem that, combined with a traditional fork will give you a competetive weight?

If you can afford a Lefty, you can afford a roof rack adapter.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Proformance Cycle said:


> You forgot to add how it deflects sideways on anything but smooth trails...at least for heavier riders. Two of us here have ridden them and they don't work for us. I never rode anything that steered so BAD! Common sense tells you the wheel will twist due to the fact it doesn't have support on the one side. All the load is on the hub and the hub bearings. Maybe we will see Cannondale do the one side swingarm thing also.....
> 
> I can see the whoop it up because, OH it only has one fork leg, but com'on the System Integration thing is Schwinn like bogus. You have to replace the whole steerer tube to change the stem on them. I have also seen many stripped wheel/hub interface areas. Real hassle to mount up on a car rack too. With a heavier rider the bearings wear fast and the fork will start to clunk. Just makes since, because all the load is on one leg. Funny no other suspension fork maker builds forks like the Lefty? Wonder why?
> 
> Hey what do I know?


What is it with you? Chill on the heavy handed posts. He's giving HIS impressions on his new gear. If you disagree, that's ok, just don't smash someone else's opinion.
That's the beauty of this website, posting our experiences. It's his post, his info, relax.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Awesome, man. Say, which sub 3# XC fork gets your Clydesdale no-flex seal of approval?
> 
> As far as the price goes, you tell me, shop guy. How much does an SI stem/steerer cost to replace? How does that compare to a traditional stem that, combined with a traditional fork will give you a competetive weight?
> 
> If you can afford a Lefty, you can afford a roof rack adapter.


 Fox Manitou, Marzzocci! Sorry if is a bit "More" weight! I'm not talking weight as much here as Bogus "SI" The Lefty is light...... agreed! :thumbsup:

Funny you don't want to mention how much it costs. When a bike comes in for stem swap on a Lefty I send them to Cannondale. Other stems start at 15 bucks and go up form there. Com'on you know this stuff! Not to mention are you able to change out a stem on a Cannondale like a regular guy could on a regular bike?:eekster:

Just stating the fact of the SI Cannondale preaches.......Not for Me.......If you like it I'm sure you will ride it There is positive and negative to all stuff.

Yes affording a Lefty is great, so is the car you put it on!:idea:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

There we have it. Forks that work for you, a self-described "clydesdale", are more weight than the ultra light XC Left fork. Now _that_ is approaching common sense.

MSRP for an SI stem/steerer is ~$100. So it is bogus because it costs more than some clunky $15 stem? Please. MSRP for other stems in the same league are ~$80, but your combined stem/fork weight will still be heavier.

If SI rubs you the wrong way, just say so (I don't like the concept either). Its not designed for someone your size, and it costs more than you want to pay. Those are fair enough criticisms.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for clearing it up...and adding the photo, and buying the product. I designed the Fork Up. It was not designed to be used to shuttle your bike to the top of a hill or to be a quick device to be able to carry your bike. It was designed to give people a choice to use the rack that they currently have without the expense of plunking down $200+ for a rack that might make it easier. I think that a fork mounted rack is by far the most secure type of rack, I feel even more certain of this since all of the fork and rack companies approve of the use of the Fork Up, as a matter of fact, Yakima, is now private labeling the Fork Up. The best thing about the Fork Up is, that it will work with any fork mounted rack, for instance, say you have an upright rack to accomadate your 20mm thru-axle, Lefty, Specialized, Maverick or any other "un-standard" fork, but your riding buddies only have fork mounted racks, guess what, you're driving to all of your traveling destinations, because your bike does not fit into their racks. I know this sound like I'm selling the product, which in a way I am, but I believe that anyone, who has a "non-standard" fork, who travels by car to ride, should own a Fork Up.

As far as the Lefty is concerned, I have 2 bikes with Lefty's, I believe that they are great forks. I'm somewhat heavy, 180lbs, race expert XC, both SS and geared and race Super D every once in a while on my Lefty fork, I have never felt any deflection, at least not any more than any other fork that I have ridden.
The Cannondale 1FG 29 is going on my list as a "gotta have" next SS.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> There we have it. Forks that work for you, a self-described "clydesdale", are more weight than the ultra light XC Left fork. Now _that_ is approaching common sense.
> 
> MSRP for an SI stem/steerer is ~$100. So it is bogus because it costs more than some clunky $15 stem? Please. MSRP for other stems in the same league are ~$80, but your combined stem/fork weight will still be heavier.
> 
> If SI rubs you the wrong way, just say so (I don't like the concept either). Its not designed for someone your size, and it costs more than you want to pay. Those are fair enough criticisms.


 Actually some cost way more than a Lefty stem. But, regular stems can be swapped out by Joe Regular also. You seem to be stuck on the light thing. Is that the only reason you would ride a Lefty?

I think I said in every post........ SI S***s Cost doesn't bother me!

Cannondale has all their eggs in the Lefty Basket......Lefty on everything! They basically had to bag the headshock due to limit restrictions on travel. Too bad that was a great idea that worked for all riders............

If I want a different fork I still have to buy adapters to do that! You would think they would see he light! NOPE... SI or none.:nono:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Joe Regular can swap a lefty stem too. IIRC, you don't need anything more than a hex wrench or two.

I am stuck on the light thing because that is the market that Lefty and SI are oriented towards. Cannondale doesn't make them for clydesdales who want to ride ultra light XC equipment or people who want to buy a different brand of fork or people who want to buy another brand of stem. Duh.

Okay, so you don't like Lefty and SI because they suck. Let's just leave it at that because none of your attempts at substantive criticism hold any water.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Joe Regular can swap a lefty stem too. IIRC, you don't need anything more than a hex wrench or two.
> 
> I am stuck on the light thing because that is the market that Lefty and SI are oriented towards. Cannondale doesn't make them for clydesdales who want to ride ultra light XC equipment or people who want to buy a different brand of fork or people who want to buy another brand of stem. Duh.
> 
> Okay, so you don't like Lefty and SI because they suck. Let's just leave it at that because none of your attempts at substantive criticism hold any water.


 Ok....... I was stating points that I have had issues with in my shop. I have had other riders (not Clydesdales) who have voiced opinions to me about theses forks. I'm not arguing here to you or anyone. So then your saying Cannondale ONLY makes them for certain people and the people who purchased them are wrong, because you say this is the way it is? I guess they need disclaimers on the fork then....I do know others who do not fit the category as you say, but they are more than happy with the fork regardless of the person or riding ability.:thumbsup:

SI is "NOT" just designed for lightweight issues. It is designed to force the consumer to take the Cannondale bicycle back to the CANNONDALE shop only! Do you specifically take your auto... say it's a Ford ...to the Ford only shop? Do you get Ford: tires, brakes, and oil If so, good for you and others .. It's about choices my friend. I have'em and so do you! I choose to see the wrong in SI no matter how light it is......:madmax:

You are not the only one who rides a Lefty. Are you? My criticism does hold water you just don't want to hear it. Seems you can't handle the criticism, and I don't know why you would be hurt over this? Were you there in my shop to hear the complaints? I'm glad for you if the Lefty works for you and others... but it's not for everyone, and I have the right to say so.......... Thank You very much!............ Choices!:thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't have a personal stake in your opinion. But as a user of this board I do have a beef with the spread of bunk information such as your insiuation that Leftys are flexier and steer poorly compared to competitive forks and are fundamentally flawed because of their one leg design, that SI stems are inordinately expensive and are difficult to remove/install, etc. As you yourself say, there are plenty of people who are satisfied with the technology, so maybe your opinion about it isn't quite so definitive.

I guess we'll chalk it up to coincidence that Cannondale's SI concepts push the lightweight envelope. Its just a big consipracy to sell bikes and parts -- the horror. At least they are offering a performance benefit in return, unlike every other major bike maker. The fact that their sales philosophy doesn't jive with your buying philosophy does not make them (or you) wrong. Just incompatible. No need to get bent out of shape because a company doesn't care if you don't want their product. They don't seem too worried about losing your business.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I don't have a personal stake in your opinion. But as a user of this board I do have a beef with the spread of bunk information such as your insiuation that Leftys are flexier and steer poorly compared to competitive forks and are fundamentally flawed because of their one leg design, that SI stems are inordinately expensive and are difficult to remove/install, etc. As you yourself say, there are plenty of people who are satisfied with the technology, so maybe your opinion about it isn't quite so definitive.
> 
> I guess we'll chalk it up to coincidence that Cannondale's SI concepts push the lightweight envelope. Its just a big consipracy to sell bikes and parts -- the horror. At least they are offering a performance benefit in return, unlike every other major bike maker. The fact that their sales philosophy doesn't jive with your buying philosophy does not make them (or you) wrong. Just incompatible. No need to get bent out of shape because a company doesn't care if you don't want their product. They don't seem too worried about losing your business.


 So your opinion in your view is true to you and my opinion is true to me!:thumbsup:

If the one leg design isn't flawed then again why haven't more companies jumped on it? If it sells so well for Cannondale them others would buy in! Other bike companies use rear suspension designs and they pay highly for it. Specialized with the Horst Link! How many companies use that and tell me "THAT" doesn't work! Yet Specialized makes bikes for all types of people to ride and they even have SI on some bikes. Just a WAY better company in my view!:thumbsup:

Wow do you eat, S**t, and sleep Cannondale? Other companies don't offer light bikes technology and components? Why would you say THAT? No other company offers the same or more than Cannondale?.......WOW..and you called my statements BUNK! I "DID" have respect in this conversation until that statement.........:skep:

They are not loosing my business. I own Cannondales, as well as Redlines, KHS, and other bikes. Lot's of experience with that stuff!

You say other companies don't offer any where near what Cannnondale offers as far as Tech, and Light weight stuff. I don't want to bag on Cannondale, but my friend "they" also have the most Broken Bikes and Come Backs!.. So maybe I'm not so far off with "MY" Opinon of the Lefty.:eekster:

I guess I agree to disagree.................

Ok...... going riding now on my Rigid Monocog Redline SS 29er...Cheap and Great!

Nice talk'in to ya PPB:thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm just asking you to back your fairly strident opinion with some facts, which you quite evidently don't have. You just have a bunch of tired gripes that totally miss the point of Lefty & SI and use apples-to-orange comparisons as rationalizations. Frankly, you sound like you read most of your opinions on a bathroom wall at Specialized HQ. Most broken bikes. . .


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I'm just asking you to back your fairly strident opinion with some facts, which you quite evidently don't have. You just have a bunch of tired gripes that totally miss the point of Lefty & SI and use apples-to-orange comparisons as rationalizations. Frankly, you sound like you read most of your opinions on a bathroom wall at Specialized HQ. Most broken bikes. . .


 NO....... it said "CRACK AND FAIL" on the bathroom wall!............Laughing

Do have as stock tip that I should buy Specialized? I just used them as an example of a company you said doesn't equal or surpass C-dale........Ok.. get the last word I'm going rid'in!:thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Riiight. I'm guessing you been a Cannondale dealer in at leat 5 years. And that you have never been a Specialized dealer.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

seanbc said:


> I aggree the rack thing is a pain in the ass but a small price for that fork.
> .


Roof racks... I just banished my wife from the car, yanked out the passenger seat... and voila... no problems moving two 29ers with Leftys.










@seanbc: That is one sweet looking ride, i am pretty damn jealous!

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Do they make a Milk Bone box for a traditional fork?


----------



## Pete Gurney (Jun 18, 2006)

That bike looks awesome. I've ridden the Lefty on my Scalpel for over four seasons now with no problems to speak of (actually I did lose one of the spacers for the brake caliper when i was putting it on the car last week, but i'd been out riding for 2.5 hrs. in 41 degree rain so my hands were shaking pretty good). Other than this small hassle with the transport, I have nothing but love for the Lefty. The Reba on my 29er however is a whole other story...


----------



## seanbc (Aug 6, 2004)

azjonboy said:


> What is it with you? Chill on the heavy handed posts. He's giving HIS impressions on his new gear. If you disagree, that's ok, just don't smash someone else's opinion.
> That's the beauty of this website, posting our experiences. It's his post, his info, relax.


And I wonder why I do not get involved in this BS on these forums. I like my bike, I like it a lot and I love my Lefty! I could give two sh!ts what this clown form PA thinks about it! He can take is over weight butt and ride those other forks, it works great for me.

On a different note, here is a photo of the bike and me in action at the first mountain bike race in New York City. What a cool and utterly painful event, I can not wait for next year! If you live remotely close to the Big Apple you need to do this race next year.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks like an awesome trail. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Awesome, man. Say, which sub 3# XC fork gets your Clydesdale no-flex seal of approval?
> 
> As far as the price goes, you tell me, shop guy. How much does an SI stem/steerer cost to replace? How does that compare to a traditional stem that, combined with a traditional fork will give you a competetive weight?
> 
> If you can afford a Lefty, you can afford a roof rack adapter.


 Yep......seanbc check your fork

Completive weight.....:nono:

Even the light weights are crack'in um:thumbsup: Nice.......Crack & Fail.........

Sorry........ I just had to do it...you understand coming from a clydesdale(fat guy)...laughing

http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/en/local-press-events/default.asp?item=259273


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Thread sealant was incorrectly applied to some damping cartridge threads.

What does that have to do with the fork's weight, your weight, or anybody cracking anything other than you failing to crack open the link you posted and doing your homework before making a clydesdale sized fool out of yourself?


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Thread sealant was incorrectly applied to some damping cartridge threads.
> 
> What does that have to do with the fork's weight, your weight, or anybody cracking anything other than you failing to crack open the link you posted and doing your homework before making a clydesdale sized fool out of yourself?


 I knew you would get all bunched up over that..........laughing...still:thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Ignorance is a pet peeve of mine.  The classy thing would be for you not to get me all riled up by posting BS.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Ignorance is a pet peeve of mine.  The classy thing would be for you not to get me all riled up by posting BS.


 Just mess'in with ya Enjoy the ride...............


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

the recall this was silly. It was c'dale covering their asses. All the aircartridges that I applied locktite to were already tight as ****. 

Lefty's are great forks although I think their limitations are in the XC and light AM realm tbh. I like my Headshock too but there are times when I long for more travel.

Ride what works for you. People who slag on C'dale are funnier than the people who absolutely love them... for me I like their hardtails a lot. Think their f/s bikes leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

*Another Cannondale recall CPSC*

Cannondale Recalls Bicycles With Carbon Crankset Due to Fall Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of product: Bicycles with Carbon Cranksets

Units: About 2,900

Importer: Cannondale Bicycle Corp., of Bethel, Conn.

Hazard: The bicycle's crankset could break, posing a fall hazard to
user.

Incidents/Injuries: Cannondale has received two reports of the cranksets
breaking resulting in one minor injury.

Description: Cranksets are the gears at the front of the bicycle chain
with pedals attached to the outer ends. The crankset spins on a bearing
and axle assembly called a bottom bracket. The recalled cranksets are
two piece carbon crankset with an integrated aluminum bottom bracket.
These cranksets were used on the following bicycle models:

2007 Road Bikes:
Synapse Carbon SL1 Compact drive
Ironman 1, Si Carbon Standard drive
System 6 Team 1 Compact drive and Standard drive
System 6 Team 3 Compact drive and Standard drive
Cyclocross SLl 1 Compact drive

2007 Mountain Bikes:
Taurine 1 SL
Rush Carbon 2

2007 Framesets & Cranksets:
Synapse SL Si
System 6 Team SI
Ironman 613 SL
CAAD 9 Cyclocross Si
All carbon Si road and mountain cranksets

2008 Road Bikes:
System 6 Liquigas 3 Compact and Standard Drive

Sold at: Authorized Cannondale dealers nationwide from June 2006 though
May 2007 for between $1,800 and $5,700 for the bicycles and about $475
for the crankset.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Cannondale dealers will inspect the bicycle cranksets to
determine if a free replacement is needed.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Cannondale at
(800) BIKEUSA (245-3872) between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through
Friday or visit the firm's Website at www.cannondale.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the
recalled products, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07206.html

I guess they still have the same problems they have always be plagued by "NO BS"


----------



## koore (May 1, 2007)

What? Those are FSA cranks, not Cannondale. Besides issuing a recall is the proper way to go about these things... and what exactly does this have to do with a 2008 1FG?


Stop making Pennsyltucky look bad....


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Why does that crank have three rings on it?

I think there is a thread about how certain people desperately need smaller granny rings that is sorely missing your attention over on the 29er board.

If the SS board needs any more infusions of old news, you'll be the first to hear about it.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

To all:

I just pointed it out for those of you who ride these bikes! Nothing wrong with that! They have major problems no matter who makes the stuff they use to build their bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Why not take your public service over to the Cannondale forum instead of posting flame bait here?


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Why not take your public service over to the Cannondale forum instead of posting flame bait here?


 Where is there Flame Bait? Just public service! You might wanna check yourself Sir...................If my posts about recalls on Cannondale helps one person I have done a service not a harm.............yes it is on the Cannondale forum also and the response has been great and educational for all. It is you who Flame bait by your descretionary voicing of how one should conduct themselves here on this forum. if you have such a problem I suggest you not respond to questions and post by myself or other who do not agree with you.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Proformance Cycle said:


> Where is there Flame Bait? Just public service! You might wanna check yourself Sir...................If my posts about recalls on Cannondale helps one person I have done a service not a harm.............yes it is on the Cannondale forum also and the response has been great and educational for all.


This is the Single Speed forum and you are posting recall notices refering to a triple ring crankset that does not appear on any singlespeed bike. Your pattern of posts in this thread make it clear that you are only here to grind an axe against Cannondale. Flame-bait. Maybe it has something to do with that shop you are spamming us about in your signature?


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> This is the Single Speed forum and you are posting recall notices refering to a triple ring crankset that does not appear on any singlespeed bike. Your pattern of posts in this thread make it clear that you are only here to grind an axe against Cannondale. Flame-bait. Maybe it has something to do with that shop you are spamming us about in your signature?


 I guess according to you no on ever uses a triple crank for ss. NO axe to grind here! Just the facts PROVEN in the real world....I guess you have only "your" word as to what is real out there...too bad...now as you always do get the last work because my friend I will not waste anymore time on you meditation of where or what I should do according to you. In the future you should refrane from answering my posts due to the fact it is you who Flames on me and my shop. You have told me where to go even bashed the text I use Com'on man get real text bothers you? I hope you have great rides and lot's of fun because I do.

Cannondale has problems and even if you don't believe or see it in your world it is proven true...posting a recall on a Cannondale forum post is not a crime......At least I can be a man and see other opinions on things.........

Everthing IS NOT your way like it or not...time to ride now........see ya on the trail...enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

I can see your opinion -- that's how I know it is baseless.

You seem to have a problem with Cannondale, and since you are posting reviews of their products and pimping your shop, the manly thing for you to do is disclose the relationship of your shop to Cannondale and in general get right with the SPAM guidelines.

Don't take it from me though, RTFFG. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Proformance Cycle said:


> Funny no other suspension fork maker builds forks like the Lefty? Wonder why?


You do know what 'patent' means do you? 

PeanutButterBreath, don't get too upset, judging by his posts and that school girl font he types with, Proformance Cycle must be just a kid who still has a lot to learn...

Back to topic: seanbc, very nice bike!


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

*Peanut Butter Breath your words have be noted*

Peanut Butter Breath:

Let me first say I follow the guides lines here as best I can. I own my shop that you so muse to degragde on a public forum and you have no proof of your remarks. I would call that slander. I will give you some advice since you HIDE behid a screenname and choose not to use your real name. I don't have to report to Cannondale or anyone you suggest. Do you realize my name and info is there for all to see. My opinions are mine and do not reflect personal or harmful bias towards anyone other than topics we talk here of.

I call you out be a gentleman! What is your real name and address and all info about you.

Yes I at time place info that doesn't make all happy. You have told me where to go how to type and how to act here on the board.You should read the posting rules. Where do you have the right to do this while hiding behind a screen name or otherwise. I never bashed you! Other than friendly banter I have displayed open views for all to see and respond. Others have told me I am out of line and I see their point. if I hurt others feelings it was not on a personal basis, as you have done to me and my shop. What is your motive for this? I have told you before I have Cannondales and other bikes, what is the problem? They have faults as do others. Cannnondale is not the only bike in the world.........

seanbc has no problem with my comments he answered back and told me how he feels. he didn't go on a basing party towards me. Why do you? Just because you are singleminded and strong willed opinion wise you have not the right to tell anyone how to act here. I speak out because you have tried every angle to shut me up and as you can see you are deeper in a hole now than before.

Lastly Please refrain from posting misleading and false info abut me and my shop. When I visit Salt Lake City in August we can meet in person ride, and talk about how much fun Mt Bking is...till then be cool and ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Proformance Cycle said:


> [SIZE="2" SI is "NOT" just designed for lightweight issues. It is designed to force the consumer to take the Cannondale bicycle back to the CANNONDALE shop only! Do you specifically take your auto... say it's a Ford ...to the Ford only shop? Do you get Ford: tires, brakes, and oil If so, good for you and others .. It's about choices my friend. I have'em and so do you! I choose to see the wrong in SI no matter how light it is......:madmax:[/SIZE]


I have a CDale with a SI stem /shock combo . I bought a stem there

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=stem+cannondale&x=0&y=0
I didn't have to go to a Cdale dealer , did it myself , haven't paid 120 either.....

And the FSA crank recall; other big brand name companies uses FSA on their bikes as well , wonder if they did the recall to their customer , or if they don't give a F?$%.......I call that responsibility.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Proformance Cycle said:


> Peanut Butter Breath:
> 
> Let me first say I follow the guides lines here as best I can. I own my shop that you so muse to degragde on a public forum and you have no proof of your remarks. I would call that slander. I will give you some advice since you HIDE behid a screenname and choose not to use your real name. I don't have to report to Cannondale or anyone you suggest. Do you realize my name and info is there for all to see. My opinions are mine and do not reflect personal or harmful bias towards anyone other than topics we talk here of.
> 
> ...


Regarding your shop, I went to the links you publish with every post and drew my own conclusions. I also asked you for full disclosure per the forum guidelines (which you are still ignoring). Regarding yourself, I have read many of your posts and formed an opinon. I am only responding to the persona that you have elected to project onto this publicly accesible forum. You are free to read posts by PeanutButterBreath and form your own opinions and post them as you see fit. Or ignore them.

My feelings are not hurt. I just think that some of your posts -- the ones I have responded to -- have been ill-informed or misleading.

Posting your personal information on the internet is not the mark of a gentleman. More like the mark of a simpleton in this day and age. Alas, there still seem to be turnip trucks roaming the Information Superhighway for rubes to fall off of. Since I am not here trying to weasle free promotion for my third-rate dune buggy shop, my personal information is not relevant :nono:


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath, please don't let this moron from Performance Cycle have anymore air time. Obvisiously the guy has a personal issue with Cannondale, not unlike issues people have with any other bike or component company.
If you look at most of the post where someone is praising a product, there is always someone piping in about how that product sucks. I totally reject those people, because most them don't even have a first hand account of the product their bagging on.

I personally have nothing but rave reveiws for the 2 Cannondales that I own.


----------



## Scooby-doo (Jul 26, 2004)

*Ok I guess I do not know why everyone is beating the guy*

up over his posting of Cannondale having problems. They do and others do. He sells Cannondale. Can't have to bad of an opinion about them to have them in his shop. You folks need to lighten up about your lefty forks. They are not the greatest fork ever and they are not for everyone. Just like a lot of people do not like the Rebas and would rather run a White Brothers. I personally think the lefty sucks for the same reasons he is talking about.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Regarding your shop, I went to the links you publish with every post and drew my own conclusions. I also asked you for full disclosure per the forum guidelines (which you are still ignoring). Regarding yourself, I have read many of your posts and formed an opinon. I am only responding to the persona that you have elected to project onto this publicly accesible forum. You are free to read posts by PeanutButterBreath and form your own opinions and post them as you see fit. Or ignore them.
> 
> My feelings are not hurt. I just think that some of your posts -- the ones I have responded to -- have been ill-informed or misleading.
> 
> Posting your personal information on the internet is not the mark of a gentleman. More like the mark of a simpleton in this day and age. Alas, there still seem to be turnip trucks roaming the Information Superhighway for rubes to fall off of. Since I am not here trying to weasle free promotion for my third-rate dune buggy shop, my personal information is not relevant :nono:


 I'm not here to weasel free stuff.. Gregg knows what I'm about here. I don't have to do that...I talk with others voice my opinion and listen! If your ever in Pa stop by and ride with us or if you need something we can surly get it for you.....I guess this is the thing you rant on me about....

"Quote"However, if you own or work for a bike shop, you MAY put a link to your shops website main page to show your affiliation."Quote"

I own a shop dude..... It's nice to own a business and have so many friends and racers who hang out and ride with me. Do you have any idea what a MOTORCYCLE is? Dune Buggy I think not! There ya go again bashing.

Many famous people list their names. Are they all stupid simpletons?

Do you have ANY info to give out other than I 'm in love with everything Cannondale makes. Dude The company you love so much made motorcycles and quads that you now bash me for owning and riding and racing............They lost their hat on that one also.. FACTS.... I don't make this Stuff up........ Read about it! Internet..........

Here's another website for ya. You can see how much trail work we do to help people in Pa,,,,http://www.nepmtba.piczo.com Now don't go get on a high horse and bash me saying I'm promoting. It is a non profit group who Maintains trails and areas for Mt Bikers to enjoy.

Well all I have to say... Sorry you were disheartened by my posts, but if you ever wanna ride Pa rocks and roots just look us up.


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Sweet bike man!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Proformance Cycle said:


> ...... Dude The company you love so much made motorcycles and quads that you now bash me for owning and riding and racing............They lost their hat on that one also.. FACTS.... I don't make this Stuff up........ Read about it! Internet..........[/SIZE]


Ok , now I understand tour attitude toward Cannondale. You probably lost money on their motored products and now for you , all they do is crap.
Hope you'll get around that someday.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Proformance Cycle said:


> ...... Dude The company you love so much made motorcycles and quads that you now bash me for owning and riding and racing............They lost their hat on that one also.. FACTS.... I don't make this Stuff up........ Read about it! Internet..........[/SIZE]


Ok , now I understand your attitude toward Cannondale. You probably lost money on their motored products and now for you , all they do is crap.
Hope you'll get around that someday.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

I can tell you what shop I'll never go to in pennsylvania...


----------



## theodash (Apr 11, 2007)

SKullman said:


> I can tell you what shop I'll never go to in pennsylvania...


+1

Awesome 1FG! If that had been avaliable last year, I wouldn't have bought a Prophet. I realize the logic of that statement is a little fractured, but its been a journey, so to speak.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

fokof said:


> Ok , now I understand your attitude toward Cannondale. You probably lost money on their motored products and now for you , all they do is crap.
> Hope you'll get around that someday.


 Nope.... not at all Cannondale makes some great products, but the Lefty is not for everyone and they (Cannondale) don't tell that to the general public. Yes, it might fall on the shop who sells the bike, but a friend of mine who weighs 280 was sold a 29er with a Lefty. You people out there don't see what we see in our shops. We have much more access to parts and problems everyday than what you see once in a while on a message board or the trail.. The Lefty heavy spring kit is only for 200 and under. So why do they put this fork on everything? They have put all their eggs in the Lefty basket to be innovative. Great!. But, how innovative is something thats really Not!

The travel limitations of the Lefty have been met. As you can see from some posts on the Cannondale forum people are starting to ask for more travel and for rider weight applications. If what works for you is ok then great, but their are lot's of others who need more. I love to bashing towards clydesdales yet most of the people doing that would have the balls to say what they say here on the board to a 280 pounder in person. It just goes to show most people hide behind screen names and bash.... My info is there! I hide nothing and what I have a problem with in my shop or area is me trying to make it better for the people around me. Nothing wrong with that..........I owned one of the first Super V 3000's (It broke by the way) and SM 700(still going) Cannnondales made so I have a timeless knowledge of their products.

Do I use the forums to complain Yes..... Through my complaining it has the opportunity to be fixed. Most people ride what they have in front of them and this is great but please bare in mind if YOU were in a situation where you need help with a product sold through a shop and it was falling on deaf ears


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Okay so we agree a Lefty is not for everyone, some prefer sloppy forks with more weight, others like the added steering precision (that some call deflection because they are used to flexy bushing-equipped forks) and their lighter weight... in fact no product is for everyone, it's always been like that and not only in the bike industry, otherwise, there would be only one bike model, one car, one toothbrush and so on. Can we move on now?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats great, your the shop owner, I can respect that. I do realize that the Lefty is'nt for everyone and it may not be the best fork, but what fork, bike or component is the best, and for everyone?
I personally like the Lefty, I'm not saying it is the best fork ever, it may be the best fork ever for someone, but everyone has their own opinion.
The good things about Cannondale are, they stick to their roots, they are made in America, they have excellent warranties and they are innovative, innovative in a sense someone may not like, but all the same, innovative.
I have never had problems with my Cannondale's. I have own 6 over the years and still own 2. I consider myself a hard rider, I race expert XC, expert SS and Cat 3 on the road, so i'm pretty hard on my equipment and never suffered from "crack & fail"

If I ever find myself in PA. with my bike, I stop by your shop and ride.


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

check out this guy's site, its good for a laugh. Oh, and please change your font. If I'm ever in PA, I won't be stopping by Proformance [sic] Cycle.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

nbrennan said:


> check out this guy's site, its good for a laugh. Oh, and please change your font. If I'm ever in PA, I won't be stopping by Proformance [sic] Cycle.


 Don't worry Maryland guy........ do me the favor, get everyone to look at it. The more hits I get the better! Thanks! Ya working at a shop is "almost" as good as owning one..... need a job?

Too bad you will be missing some really great rides.......study hard now!:thumbsup:


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Why not take your public service over to the Cannondale forum instead of posting flame bait here?


Please you keep your pet troll 

Triple rings in the SS forum ???


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

no, I've got a job. My only issue with owning a shop is the constraints placed on your free time. Most people I know who either own or manage shops might as well live there. Consequently, they don't get to ride much.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

nbrennan said:


> no, I've got a job. My only issue with owning a shop is the constraints placed on your free time. Most people I know who either own or manage shops might as well live there. Consequently, they don't get to ride much.


 Yes... Correct... I was giving you a compliment. That's why you hire a great manager.:thumbsup:


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> Please you keep your pet troll
> 
> Triple rings in the SS forum ???


 Yes sir... while I was trolling, I stumbled across the recall. Just categorize it with all the 1x2, 1x3, 1x5, 1x6, 1x8, 1x9, and internal stuff that others have posted on the single speed forum........... I guess no,one has ever use a crank like that for SS...........duh......:thumbsup:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Now you just need a good website designer. Bump this thread when your Mountain Biking Section contains some mountain biking. I'm happy to get you the extra 2 cents per hit those banner adds likely pay and I'll stop by the site everyday if you promise to let me know the moment this 1FG 29er is for sale. If you get it first, you get my money.

But you won't get it first.


----------



## rewardadjusting (Jul 18, 2007)

*Cannondale 1Fg 29er*

I have a large 26" 1FG and the bike rocks. I bought an XL Caffene 29er and converted to SS with a Surly singulator. The bike is great but I will be buying a 1FG 29er as soon as the frame is available. I also have an XL Fisher Rig SS 29er but after riding the Cannondale with the Carbon lefty the Fisher feels like I am riding on 2 flat tires, reba fork and frame is so flexy I can not believe it. I weigh 190 pounds and with out question the lefty is the most stable stiff best handling fork I have ever used. I have tried the Rock Shox Sid Team, Reba, Psylo race, Fox 100mm teralogic and they just do not compare the the action and stiffness of the lefty.

Only complaint of the Caffene is the bottom bracket is a bit low and I whack the pedals on stuff - the EBB of the 1FG cures this problem as I always run the EBB at the top for extra ground clearance.

Caffene set up.

Single Speed
XL Frame
Carbon DLR Lefty
New Style Stem 120 mm
I9 Wheels
Bold Ti Post
SLR Saddle
2007 XTR cranks 177.5 length
Magura marta sl brakes

Bike weighs 21.5 Lbs and is the stiffest bike I have ever ridden. Sold the scalpel team due to it was way to flexy after riding the Caffene.

I also hear there will be a 29er caffene 4000 team bike with SI Cranks, Sram XO, Carbon rear triangle - sounds sick I can not wait.


----------



## Law (Dec 17, 2005)

Too bad this thread has very little to do with any 29er singlespeed Cannondales. I was told by a local shop that they would be available in September sometime. Nice 1fg by the way.


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

I don't have a dog in this fight; I'm utterly uninterested in Cannondales (or any aluminum bike), but I do want to say that the Proformance Cycles website is... um... well ... let's just say I haven't seen such cumbersome navigation and amateurish graphics and text since about 1994. The music loop made me want to tear my ears off and eat them.


----------



## Law (Dec 17, 2005)

Godless Communist said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight; I'm utterly uninterested in Cannondales (or any aluminum bike), but I do want to say that the Proformance Cycles website is... um... well ... let's just say I haven't seen such cumbersome navigation and amateurish graphics and text since about 1994. The music loop made me want to tear my ears off and eat them.


ha, I just went there for the first time. you are right. Perhaps less time blabbin' here and more time upgrading the website would be a good plan.


----------



## JasonDoubleU (Aug 2, 2006)

A day late and a $ short, but in re to those claiming the Lefty to be flexy because it doesn't have support on both sides should take a look at their own car or truck. It is the SAME suspension design. 200mph F1 cars run it! Look at the #'s, it IS stiff. You might not like the design, but it works and it works well.

jason


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I don't know if this thread is dead or not but I need to shout somewhere about how disappointed I am with the finish on the 1FG 29er. Yeah, I know, the finish on a bike is about the last thing that a rider SHOULD be worried about but the graphics on the frame that stars in this thread are just perfect to me.

The pictures available only show one finish and typically Cannondales are available in two. What are the chances that the second finish on the 1FG will have the more classic 1FG finish?

If not, what will it be, if any?


----------



## rewardadjusting (Jul 18, 2007)

*Caffene 29er 1FG*

Can't wait to get mine, spoke to the Cannondale shop friday, he is checking with the Cannondale rep and will have an eta this week.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

JasonDoubleU said:


> A day late and a $ short, but in re to those claiming the Lefty to be flexy because it doesn't have support on both sides should take a look at their own car or truck. It is the SAME suspension design. 200mph F1 cars run it! Look at the #'s, it IS stiff. You might not like the design, but it works and it works well.


Don't forget jet fighter airplanes !


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

please let us all know what you hear.


----------



## trail topher (Apr 24, 2004)

*Any news yet?*

Did you hear anything from the Cdale rep yet?


----------



## rewardadjusting (Jul 18, 2007)

*Caffene 29er 1FG*

Spoke to the shop today, he spoke to the Cdale rep Friday. The frames are in production and are available for order starting monday 7/30/07.

I just did a 50 mile XC today on the caffene 29er - my last Surly singulator set up ride. I will be riding the 1FG 29er at the next race. Anyone interested in an XL Caffene 29er frameset with warranty card? Frameset has 5 races on it and is very clean no dents or dings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

*knowitall...phd of cycling bs?*



Godless Communist said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight; I'm utterly uninterested in Cannondales (or any aluminum bike), but I do want to say that the Proformance Cycles website is... um... well ... let's just say I haven't seen such cumbersome navigation and amateurish graphics and text since about 1994. The music loop made me want to tear my ears off and eat them.


I agree with you on your points.

Also, Performance's signature is too large and practically forum spam. You remind me of that know it all guy that everyone dislikes named wikipedia or wikisomething or other.

Dude, that new 1FG bike of yours kicks total a$$. People hate that fork because they can't afford it or have not tried it. Haters...all haters. If you're ever in Phoenix I'd love to check that out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

NardoSS said:


> I agree with you on your points.
> 
> Also, Performance's signature is too large and practically forum spam. You remind me of that know it all guy that everyone dislikes named wikipedia or wikisomething or other.
> 
> Dude, that new 1FG bike of yours kicks total a$$. People hate that fork because they can't afford it or have not tried it. Haters...all haters. If you're ever in Phoenix I'd love to check that out. :thumbsup:


 Thanks... I love the Attention! 
It's Proformance...

Oh ya... I "CAN" Afford it! Just can't afford to have it Crack & Fail...

Does it have a rear tire clearance problem like the Crapffener? What about the Ultra Cheap rear hub they have been using? My friend Jacks failed after 1 month! He's going back to the Haro Mary...Steel is Real!

Real Singlespeed guys don't ride ALU!

On the Website text: It was a freebee from a friend, so I know it wasn't really cool, but I never look a Gift Horse in the Mouth.. It's being updated..Besides I would rather be out riding my Service Honda CR 500 AF Now there's an Aluminum Frame that won't Crack and Fail...Check it out! 
Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## walter (Jan 12, 2004)

My lbs has a large an an xl 08 1fg 29ers, they are here


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

This message is hidden because *Proformance Cycle* is on your ignore list.

Ahhhh...............


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

JasonDoubleU said:


> A day late and a $ short, but in re to those claiming the Lefty to be flexy because it doesn't have support on both sides should take a look at their own car or truck. It is the SAME suspension design. 200mph F1 cars run it! Look at the #'s, it IS stiff. You might not like the design, but it works and it works well.
> 
> jason


 Your car or truck has 4 points of contact.... Your point was? Mt Bikes don't go 200MPH! Keep it in the game please...Autos use an A Arm Suspenison.. so please tell me how it relates? Oh ya I have a Shimano Carbon Fiber Fishing Rod and it Flexes so I guess it compares to the Lefty....ok got it!...LMAO!:thumbsup:


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

Proformance Cycle said:


> Thanks... I love the Attention!
> It's Proformance...
> 
> Oh ya... I "CAN" Afford it! Just can't afford to have it Crack & Fail...
> ...


c0ck.


----------



## Law (Dec 17, 2005)

Proformance Cycle said:


> Your car or truck has 4 points of contact.... Your point was? Mt Bikes don't go 200MPH! Keep it in the game please...Autos use an A Arm Suspenison.. so please tell me how it relates? Oh ya I have a Shimano Carbon Fiber Fishing Rod and it Flexes so I guess it compares to the Lefty....ok got it!...LMAO!:thumbsup:


Your negativity does not help your arguements or anyone's regard for your opinion and your shop here. And these arguments are not exactly helping you to prove your point. you are an a$$. I believe the point regarded the axle set up with the fork and not the suspension design.

Since you don't have anything to add to this thread which is about the 2008 1fg why don't you go somewhere else. Do you have a thing for just pissing on cannondale? I would think there are better uses for your time. It would be one thing if you were helpful, but your posts on this thread have degraded to the point of irrelevancy. You bias is too evident and too categorical to be reasonably relied on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

*that guy*



Proformance Cycle said:


> Real Singlespeed guys don't ride ALU!


Dude, a bike is a bike is a bike. You can have a Chinese aluminum single speed with cheaply made parts or you can have a titanium uber bike, but the only thing that separates both on the same trail is the attitude of the rider. It's not about the bicycle, it's about riding a bicycle.

At first I thought you were that know-it-all that everyone avoids because your conversations are always one sided. Now I have to agree with Law and Rockstarracing and think you're just a tool. You're "that guy."


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

awesome bike! Lee is a d**k head....(look I can write real big to!)


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

No Thanks!

I like Pu88y!

Just wonder if you met me in person if you would do the same? I see none of your REAL names here. 

I guess it shows your childish nature to use curses instead of answering the questions...:thumbsup:

This forum is open to opinion! Don't wanna hear it Don't respond!

I bag on the bike! Faults are faults no matter how you Koolaid drinkers see it...I will be touring the Cannondale factory in the Fall. My complaints will be heard...none of you will be there anyways! :nono:

Wonder why I do this?

Ok, Potty Mouth naysayers..here one for ya http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299738
Com'on guys you would buy a bike from a company that has mega recalls for Forks, Cranks and other stuff? I have a lots of broken parts any takers out there? 
Wadda gotta say NOW!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml06/06155.html
http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml06/06195.html
I guess we can take from this thread a limited # of things....
A- People who makes stuff make mistakes. 
B- most of them live up to expectations and fix them.
C- Some people just like to carry themselves in an anti social manner.
D- For them, the ignore button works wonders.... Stop feeding trolls.....:madman:


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml06/06155.html
> http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml06/06195.html
> I guess we can take from this thread a limited # of things....
> A- People who makes stuff make mistakes.
> ...


 Tony, Correct:

1. Concerning a bike company who make "MORE" than their share of mistakes.
2. Newbees here who hide and can't answer questions so they curse and avoid.

It's really funny how their view of me being a ("Place Curse here") or the "TEXT" I use which is given choice open to all justifies an intelligent answer....DUH...Plug your Brain in, can't you see the Cord hanging?...LoL


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Proformance Cycle said:


> Tony, Correct:
> 
> 1. Concerning a bike company who make "MORE" than their share of mistakes.
> 2. Newbees here who hide and can't answer questions so they curse and avoid.
> ...


 "more" in quotes...I'd like to see a good source of info....It'd be hard eh, to actually pin down stuff like that? I mean really, does Any Mfr. release #'s on frame failures? Whats the industry average for Frame warranty's?
Sometimes Pro, you just gotta be a little less abrasive , especially in a 2-D forum.....


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> "more" in quotes...I'd like to see a good source of info....It'd be hard eh, to actually pin down stuff like that? I mean really, does Any Mfr. release #'s on frame failures? Whats the industry average for Frame warranty's?
> Sometimes Pro, you just gotta be a little less abrasive , especially in a 2-D forum.....


 Tony:

Got ya on the Sandpaper! Nice of ya to ask nicely! I have a list of my own stuff broken for the Big C.from my 1993 SV3000,1994 SV, M 500s. M1000s and a few Swingarms. I know most here think I never owned a C dale or rode one but not so they got lot's of my Money.

Maybe it's my riding style.........LoL


----------

